# Polyuria After Antibiotic?



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone know whether coming off antibiotics can cause polyuria? I would imagine it could be related, since it certainly causes digestive upset in humans.

Roo has some pretty watery droppings today, and I'm not sure whether it has to do with finishing a two-week course of Baytril, taking Benebac, or just the fact that it was really hot today. It's not all the time, and it's not on a level where I'd drag her back to the vet at this point, but it would be good to know whether anyone has had the same experience. My nerves are so shot right now as far as her health.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nevermind. Her droppings are pretty much back to normal now. I think probably she just drank extra this afternoon because it was hot. Either that or somebody made noise out in the hallway and spooked her before I got home. >.< Did I mention my nerves are shot?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Antibiotics wipe out all the bacteria in the gut, which can certainly have an effect on the droppings. She's getting probiotics now, so if the watery droppings are related to the antibiotics the problem will soon be solved. But it doesn't really sound like it was the antibiotics, and most watery poos are normal.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I do vaguely remember her having some odd droppings last time she came off Baytril. But it was also hotter then, so who knows. Today was a record high for us, and it did get pretty warm in my apartment, so I'm thinking she may just have had some extra to drink.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo had a couple of weird watery droppings while I was gone again today. Not diarrhea, just wetter than usual. Since it's happening when I'm not home, I'm not sure what's going on with that -- whether she's drinking more/bathing in her water in the afternoon, whether something is stressing her out, or whether this is adjustment to being off the Baytril. It was hot again today, so it should be interesting to see what happens tomorrow. Tonight was her second dose of Benebac, so I'm hoping if this is a gut flora issue, it'll be resolved soon. She remains stable at 80g, now three days off antibiotics. The vet says we need 2 weeks of her holding her weight off meds to be confident, so please keep sending your good thoughts.


----------

